

Mozilla's plan to devour Android - ecaron
http://androidandme.com/2012/02/news/mozillas-plan-to-devour-android/

======
wrongwhy
Interesting stuff. I'd certainly be willing to dual boot my phone to try it
out when it is available.

The first video in the story is really well done; it reminded me of why
mozilla is important.

